# Www K2



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

i have a www rocker and i love it. the rocker is fairly light. It almost looks like it is just flat. It butters very easily. i just put pressure on my front foot and oh my i just did a 720 nose butter. It's that easy. Seeing as your snow is hardpack, You may want to get the normal one because I noticed mine gets a little squirly on ice


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have a Sub Pop which I can pretty close to garauntee is softer than the WWW-R. I can ride it everywear. what I recommend you do is just upsize and get the rocker. Whatever you were thinking of getting, just get the size above that. Thats the beauty of rocker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

*thanks for the postins*

oh my i just did a 720 nose butter, i laughed when i read that. does anyone have the normal www i wanna make sure the flex is still really loose, compaired to my burton twin.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Truly it's a great board. one of my favorite features is that the top sheet is ptex so the colors are really flat and it doesn't chip, but around the edges you get little curly pieces if you get what I'm trying to say


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2009)

I heard the rocker is very small and not really noticable. (So both probably ride about the same)


----------

